# Cyclist killed: Glasgow



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2019)

A woman was killed this morning at the junction of Pollokshaws Road and Nithsdale Drive after being involved in a collision with a lorry. Details are very few at the moment.

I know that road well and it's one of the most horrible to cycle on yet it's a main route into the city. The council portray it as suitable for cycling by describing it as a bus corridor, as if that somehow magically makes it safer.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-48364973


----------



## MiK1138 (22 May 2019)

Its one of the worst junctions in the city, especially at rush hour, thoughts are with the girls family


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2019)

&


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2019)

MiK1138 said:


> Its one of the worst junctions in the city, especially at rush hour, thoughts are with the girls family



Aye, it's a quite a big junction to get across too, even though it has an advanced stop zone for bikes.
That whole route (A77) into town needs some serious work, not the token stretch of shared pavement beside the park.

I don't know if this was a left hook or something else but those metal railings around the corners of that junction give me the shivers as there's no escape route if you're being cut across by a car or lorry. They should not be there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 May 2019)

Poor woman, RIP.
Pollockshaws road is a very busy road.
If I need to go to the area, I find using the South West Cycle way or Victoria road much safer.


----------



## Slick (22 May 2019)

Well that's the worst news possible.

I know it's only a report and lots of investigating is required as well as family to be informed, but I can't help but want to know exactly what happened when I read things like this. 

Thoughts and prayers now with the family.


----------



## mjr (22 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I don't know if this was a left hook or something else but those metal railings around the corners of that junction give me the shivers as there's no escape route if you're being cut across by a car or lorry. They should not be there.


Yes, some of those near me have been removed from town centres, but they remain on some edge of town retail areas. They keep getting mangled and it looks like turning lorries rather than direct impacts, but the highways authorities just keep replacing them with new crush hazards rather than cameras to prosecute the dangerous lorry drivers


----------



## pjd57 (22 May 2019)

Sad news , and close to home makes it feel worse.
RIP


----------



## Mrs M (22 May 2019)

Sad news


----------



## Edwardoka (22 May 2019)

Horrific. I know that junction very well and am sad to say that it was only a matter of time.

The entire Kilmarnock Road/Pollokshaws Road/Eglinton Toll corridor is completely unfit for purpose. 

Thoughts with the victim's family and friends.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 May 2019)

Horrible news. I shudder to think of how that would impact a family.

So much is out of our control, but stay as safe as you can everyone.


----------



## Wobblers (23 May 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> The entire Kilmarnock Road/Pollokshaws Road/Eglinton Toll corridor is completely unfit for purpose.



I go down that way often whenever I'm back up north. You're right, the whole A77 is just nasty. The thing is, the Nithsdale Drive junction is actually one of the _better_ ones. 


glasgowcyclist said:


> The council portray it as suitable for cycling by describing it as a bus corridor, as if that somehow magically makes it safer.



That probably has something to do with the token cycle lane they splashed on parts of Kilmarnock Road - not even handlebar width, and right in the door zone to boot. Useless. 

I'll most likely be going past that junction tomorrow. I'll be thinking of her, and her friends and family when I do.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2019)

McWobble said:


> That probably has something to do with the token cycle lane they splashed on parts of Kilmarnock Road - not even handlebar width, and right in the door zone to boot. Useless.



It's a long series of shoot parking, door zone paint, heavy traffic, guard rails and nothing that actually makes it safe for anyone not inside a car/truck/bus. I've complained, as have others, to GCC about the door zone painted lanes in particular because of the danger they present but they ignore it. In fact, a few months ago the daffodils renewed the painting on them.

It's frustrating because there are efforts being made nearby with proper segregated routes on Victoria Rd and from Pollokshields all the way into the city via Tradeston. 



McWobble said:


> I'll most likely be going past that junction tomorrow. I'll be thinking of her, and her friends and family when I do.



Local campaign group GoBike! is holding a two-minute silence at the locus tomorrow at 17:30.

From their blog:

_"We are devastated to have heard that we lost someone cycling on our roads today. We send our condolences to this woman’s friends and family, and strength to the wider cycling community who we know are feeling the shock.

We would like to stand with her in solidarity and join with others in a brief and respectful silent protest for safer cycling. We will gather at 17:30 on the pavement at the corner of Pollokshaws Road and Nithsdale Drive this Friday 24th where we will hold a two minute silence signalled by a bell, and then disperse."_


----------



## icowden (23 May 2019)

It has a lovely cycle lane on it near Nithsdale Drive which must be all of 30cm wide on the bits that don;t have an illegally parked car...

What's the point of that?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2019)

icowden said:


> It has a lovely cycle lane on it near Nithsdale Drive which must be all of 30cm wide on the bits that don;t have an illegally parked car...
> 
> What's the point of that?


----------



## Edwardoka (23 May 2019)

This Evening Times article has a few comments under it, all bar one has been moderated out of existence.
The one that has escaped moderation uses the phrase "cycle mafia" and lays the blame firmly on the victim. We're farting against thunder.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> This Evening Times article has a few comments under it, all bar one has been moderated out of existence.
> The one that has escaped moderation uses the phrase "cycle mafia" and lays the blame firmly on the victim. We're farting against thunder.




What's also depressing is the number of up votes that are still visible beside the deleted posts.
They deleted an earlier one which said the victim should have used the SCW (for non-Glasgow readers that's a segregated route under construction nearby).

I've reported this new one now and asked them to consider turning comments off given the vile responses it has attracted.


----------



## Slick (23 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> What's also depressing is the number of up votes that are still visible beside the deleted posts.
> They deleted an earlier one which said the victim should have used the SCW (for non-Glasgow readers that's a segregated route under construction nearby).
> 
> I've reported this new one now and asked them to consider turning comments off given the vile responses it has attracted.


That's the only comment left visible. Disgusting.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2019)

Slick said:


> That's the only comment left visible. Disgusting.





It's gone now, only a comment from someone asking for the comments to be shut down.


----------



## Edwardoka (23 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's gone now, only a comment from someone asking for the comments to be shut down.


I follow Bob on Twitter, he's clearly a sensible guy and is usually the sole voice of reason in most anti-cycling threads.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 May 2019)

Gobike have organised a 2 minute silent vigil there at 5:30pm today.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Gobike have organised a 2 minute silent vigil there at 5:30pm today.


Anyone going?


----------



## Edwardoka (24 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Anyone going?


Ironically, I'm too feart of riding at rush hour


----------



## Slick (24 May 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Ironically, I'm too feart of riding at rush hour


I don't blame you but I thought it was to be a gathering, 2 minute silence to pay respects and dispersal?

I thought about going, wish I did now.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Anyone going?



I had intended to finish early and get the bus over but my work had other plans so I couldn't get away in time.
Bummer.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I had intended to finish early and get the bus over but my work had other plans so I couldn't get away in time.
> Bummer.


Definitely. I'm sure it would have been well supported though.


----------



## Slick (24 May 2019)

An article written by a young female cyclist about another young female cyclist.

https://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news...asgow-this-week-so-is-cycling-worth-the-risk/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 May 2019)

Looks like it was a good turnout. Photo by @parcelorogues on Twitter.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 May 2019)

Slick said:


> I don't blame you but I thought it was to be a gathering, 2 minute silence to pay respects and dispersal?
> 
> I thought about going, wish I did now.


Cycling is my only means of transport so I'd have had to have ridden there, but yes, I wish I'd gone too. 


glasgowcyclist said:


> Looks like it was a good turnout. Photo by @parcelorogues on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 467862


That is very good to see. Hopefully it will make the council actually do something about it rather than their usual hand-wringing and saying "we are committed to road safety" while doing nothing to address the underlying issues.


----------



## MiK1138 (31 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Looks like it was a good turnout. Photo by @parcelorogues on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 467862


Sorry not been all all week, yeah it was a good turn out, 2 minute silence started and ended with a cycle bell, then Iona formerly of @Gobike said a few words. there is now a ghost bike on site.


----------

